# Rango



## keiiya (Jul 22, 2010)

I searched and couldn't find any threads about this film. If I missed it, then please delete this one and sorry. >u<




This is an animated comedy starring Johnny Depp and it due to be released March 2011. So what's the film about you ask:


			
				Entertainment Weekly said:
			
		

> "So far, it is only known that the story focuses on the chameleon having an identity crisis which goes on an adventure to discover its true self. Beside Depp, Isla Fisher, Abigail Breslin and Bill Nighy are also among the cast ensemble for the animation."



 and  also provide a little more detail, but not much.

[YOUTUBE]PQjJEYTiga0[/YOUTUBE]

So, what do you guys think? Depp sure knows how to choose his roles, hehe. I'm pretty excited about seeing Rango after watching the trailer. Also, the shirt the chameleon has on reminds me of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. 
​


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, I thought of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas when I saw his shirt too. I dunno about this movie though, I'll have to wait for the next trailer.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like silliness that I would enjoy. I do adore animal centered stories after all and there are funny bits to the preview. Plus the animation looks great, very crisp. :3


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 23, 2010)

It looks and sounds interesting..


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 14, 2010)

And speaking of trailers for movies with Johnny Depp being awesomelarious...


----------



## illmatic (Dec 14, 2010)

I dunno about this movie


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

I shall enjoy this to the utmost extent :33


----------



## megan8788 (Dec 15, 2010)

I wish that this would be quite interesting. Johny Depp has the voice in the role of Rango. It is the story of a chameleon that aspires to be a swashbuckling hero. It will be an interesting experience to see action and adventure on a single platform.


----------



## keiiya (Dec 15, 2010)

It feels like this film is taking way to long to come out. D:


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 15, 2010)

This movie looks good, a nice and fresh feeling comes with watching the trailer for me, I can't wait until its out.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]k-OOfW6wWyQ[/YOUTUBE]

Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't wait either, Depp should be superb as usual.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2011)

Desperado Rattlesnake


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw a preview for this.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2011)

This was the best preview they showed when i went to see True Grit. It looks good, the rest of the previews were shit though, so maybe they just made it look better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't remember the other previews, but I do remember this one. I thought it looked terribly unfunny.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 4, 2011)

Depp!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2011)

Movie looks beautiful, like seriously Nick knows what they're doing with the animated CGI.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 6, 2011)

So looking forward to this! It comes out on my birthday


----------



## illmatic (Mar 3, 2011)

Movies getting good reviews...



> "Rango" is some kind of a miracle: An animated comedy for smart moviegoers, wonderfully made, great to look at, wickedly satirical, and (gasp!) filmed in glorious 2-D.



- Roger Ebert


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

Eh, looks boring.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 3, 2011)

I want to see this with my spouse..


----------



## Talon. (Mar 3, 2011)

That rattlesnake looks sweet.


I cant wait for a merch deal.


Also, the town in the movie is called Dirt.


I'd fucking live there.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 3, 2011)

Going to see this tomorrow with a bunch of friends for my birthday.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 3, 2011)

Been waiting for this, I hope I can go.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm hearing a lot of good things about this one.  Basically it's really weird, but it's innovative film making at its finest.

I might check it out.  I'm also considering The Adjustment Bureau.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope it comes out soon in Korea..


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 3, 2011)

It's supposed to be the best CGI film in recent years. it caters to younger viewers and older ones as well, with apparently witty dialogue through and through, great action scenes, some good sequences, etc. the only site I don't trust that I'm familiar with is Rotton Tomatoes because all of those reviewers suck biased balls.


----------



## Shade (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't expect this to be good, but early reviews are mostly ecstatic. :|


----------



## Koi (Mar 4, 2011)

I was skeptical at first but the more I see about this movie the more I can't wait to see it.  So, we're going Sunday.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 4, 2011)

I was there at the beginning <3

Also Roger Ebert gave it four stars. Not sure if that affects any of you.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Mar 4, 2011)

Ugh... saw the reviews - dying to watch this


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay just saw it. It isn't a bad movie but it isn't for everybody. Johnny Depp isn't as funny as some of his other characters, but there were two cameos that I rather liked.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 5, 2011)

It's gun lotion...


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2011)

I remember seeing its trailer in theater.


It was supposed to be full of funny moments, but no one in the room laughed


----------



## illmatic (Mar 5, 2011)

Rango is estimated to take #1 and make $38-42 million this weekend


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 5, 2011)

It still wasn't THAT amazing. Although Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas Reference was the best.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't like it very much. It's totally a western and fully acknowledges that so the story wasn't meant to be the strong point anyway, plus I didn't find the dialogue to be that great either, so I lost interest at the half point. Roger ebert said there's a lot of movie references in the movie, I only got one so I may be just out of the loop.The animation was top notch though, deserves mad props for that. 

And yea the F&L reference was pretty awesome. It was nice to hear Johnny Depp mumbling and grumbling indecipherably again


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 7, 2011)

The Spirit of the West was awesome, minus the Timothy Olyphant voice. 

Also favorite part of the movie was Rango's dream.


----------



## The Hessian (Mar 7, 2011)

Watched it stoned, found it thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2011)

Saw it today, really enjoyed it. Loved the Ride of the Valkyries scene the best


----------



## RugaRell (Mar 8, 2011)

snoozed off once in the middle of the movie, good from what i saw tho


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked it until the big fight scene with the bats after which it became average. Still pretty good overall and the animation was excellent


----------



## Sassy (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm might see still havent decided, of course though I probably will see it cause my big sis always drags me to animated movies that come out. 
Of course I hestitate for split seconds but know I always enjoy a good animated show.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2011)

I wanna see this ASAP. Looks awesome.


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2011)

dilbot said:


> I didn't like it very much. It's totally a western and fully acknowledges that so the story wasn't meant to be the strong point anyway, plus I didn't find the dialogue to be that great either, so I lost interest at the half point. Roger ebert said there's a lot of movie references in the movie, I only got one so I may be just out of the loop.The animation was top notch though, deserves mad props for that.



I thought this too.
I think the movie was too long for what it was. I think I would've enjoyed it more if it were half an hour shorter. Additionally, the tone (to me) was inconsistant: a scene would be very energetic, bizzarre, and funny and then the next scene would be slow and sentimental. Rango _himself_ was also inconsistant. Without giving too much away, at the start of the movie it seemed like he would be attempting to find who he was, but then at the end it became about not shying away from challenges/facing destiny, etc. I felt like I didn't know him as a character. Maybe that was intentional, though...

Overall, a _decent film_. I don't think I would ever see it again and the trailers/news/reviews made me think that it was going to be amazing when it was just....well, average. It also gave off somewhat of a creepy pretentious indie vibe. 

And the look was extremely surreal. I kept expecting to see melting clocks. Not that it wasn't nicely done. The animation was by far the best part of the movie.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 9, 2011)

I stand by Rango's dream being the funnest scene to watch in the entire film.


----------



## Jena (Mar 9, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I stand by Rango's dream being the funnest scene to watch in the entire film.



That was my favorite part


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got back from Rango. It's holy-_crap_-this-is-good good.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw this today, it was quite a decent movie but its story is probably its weakest link. The movie wasn't very long but it felt very draggy especially in the middle while they were setting up the whole story. I felt like they could have trimmed down quite a lot of stuff.

The visuals are really good as expected of ILM and I really liked their art direction especially with all their grotesque looking animals.

The dialogue and overall movie direction is clearly intended for adults even though it looks like a kids movie which was really funny since there were a few kids in the theater while we were watching and they started to get bored and restless during all the plot buildup and kept asking their parents what was going on in some of the more surreal stuff in the film.

My favourite part of the movie is definitely the chase sequence with the bats. It looked freaking awesome although we got quite a couple of laughs from seeing the bats constantly exploding (Why do they keep blowing up when they get hit!?)

And was the Spirit of the West supposed to be Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Saw this today, it was quite a decent movie but its story is probably its weakest link. The movie wasn't very long but it felt very draggy especially in the middle while they were setting up the whole story. I felt like they could have trimmed down quite a lot of stuff.
> 
> The visuals are really good as expected of ILM and I really liked their art direction especially with all their grotesque looking animals.
> 
> ...



I think it was The Man With No Name,a character he played.


The movie was fucking awesome,I laughed so fucking hard at the "we ride now! ..but where are we riding Sheriff?" and the shameful return to the town..


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 16, 2011)

I laughed when he was first exposed to the sunlight and shed his skin and withered... then he shed his skin and withered again...

hahaha


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 20, 2011)

I honestly enjoyed this movie a great deal. I used a subtle form of humor rather, which isn't common enough these days. The chase scene with the moles and the bats was really entertaining, and Rattlesnake Jake seriously came off as thratening all throughout his apperances.

The animation was well done, and the voices were perfect. Rango's dream, the hawk, and the part where they were riding to nowhere were the funniests parts for me too.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

Rango was an excelent movie. A bit adult for my taste of animation, but on a good way


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

Dude.

This was so much better than I expected.

I didn't want to like it in the beginning, but I was hooked by the half-way point.

My favorite film of 11' so far.

Talk about a good mix of adult humor and animation.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 21, 2011)

The fact that it was adulty was what I liked about it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 28, 2011)

I really hate it when kids films are too adult, but I thought Rango was more of a dry, mature kids film than your average animated film, which is usually the converse. It was pretty open, instead of being sly and inappropriate (which is what I hate most of all).


It was oddly existential for a kids film, though. The Hunter S. Thompson cameo at the beginning should have been a giveaway, I guess. Rango also openly deals with death in a way you don't really see in kids films these days.

I liked the Man with No Name sequence the best. It was the kind of surreal I love. He's the Man with No Name, but he's also Clint Eastwood (with the Oscars, and all)... I really loved the dialogue in that scene.

But Jena did hit on something, which was brought to light in that scene: Rango as an actor. It opens the movie, it's what impels him to play the character of Rango, but then it fades away until you see Clint Eastwood and you think "Oh right, Rango's obsessed with drama. That's what this has all been about." I felt like that part could have been played up a bit more, especially as they throw trope after trope and reference upon reference at you.


But I still thought it was an excellent, moving film.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who saw some kind of religious symbolism in the film?

Before someone says it, I realize if there was, it may not have been intentional, and I may be over analyzing it, but I was wondering if I'm alone.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who saw some kind of religious symbolism in the film?
> 
> Before someone says it, I realize if there was, it may not have been intentional, and I may be over analyzing it, but I was wondering if I'm alone.



If you're talking about...


*Spoiler*: __ 



That "the other side" stuff




...I thought so at first, but when they touched on it again, I really couldn't pinpoint what exactly it signified. So yeah, I'm guessing we're just over-thinking it.


Aaaanyway, if it wasn't obvious, I saw the film and I really liked it. I'd probably see it again. Definately getting the blu-ray when it's released so I can soak up the eye-candy. This was a beautiful looking movie. 
My only issue with it was the grittiness and mature feel of it parallel to how it was marketed. Don't get me wrong, I like how well this movie was able mix such great animation and have a somewhat adult theme and dialogue while still being able to be lighthearted at times. However, other than the fact that there are a bunch of talking animals, I'm not sure what kid would like this movie like they would, say, Cars.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, that's what it revolves around, but my theory actually spanned most of the movie, but it's been a good minute since I've seen it, so I don't want to go blabbering about false information.

If the thread is still active when I re-watch Rango, I'll post it.

Yeah, I do admit that it's over-analytical though,


----------



## Black Duck (Mar 29, 2011)

if it's Johnny then, it's a must to go and see it  although i didn't have the opportunity yet, hope i'll be able to do it soon. Anyone has seen it yet?


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 2, 2011)

Black Duck said:


> if it's Johnny then, it's a must to go and see it  although i didn't have the opportunity yet, hope i'll be able to do it soon. Anyone has seen it yet?



I decided to go see rango while my friend laughed and went to go see sucker punch instead.

He hated the film  while rango was one of the best non-pixar animated films
for me. 

I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 3, 2011)

I love Rango one of the best 2011 movie I ever seen with my brother. It has this crisp and fresh animation and humorous jokes.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 3, 2011)

This movie was really good.

They did a good job of capturing the old west feel and the story was interesting. The animation was really impressive. Some of the best I've seen. To be honest, I found some of the plot a little confusing at times though.

Also, Rattlesnake Jake was a pimp.


----------

